# i found something really bad ass.



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

some guys will flame me again about cut and paste.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

from other forum not my translation.....



Nissan 450Z: aiming for porsche and maserati

the commercial succes of the small 350Z coupe in the states is undeniable. nissan doesn't want to stop there, and gets ready to launch a super Z for the american market in 2005: the 450Z

the 350Z lends its structure and modern design. everything else changes. the V6 gets replaced by a 4.5l v8, which is succesfull in diverse japanese GT races. hp is estimated at 430hp, in comparison to the 280hp from the 350Z.

transmission would be a 6 speed manual, but more importantly, the 450Z would have 4-wheel drive. smaller than other coupes with comparable displacement, the 450Z would also be lighter. performance wise, its direct competitiors would be the 911 carrera or the maserati 4.2 GT, which is also probpelled by a nice V8. there's a promising future...


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Im in love


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The one reason I don't think it'll be reality is because it'll compete with the GTR coming in '07.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> The one reason I don't think it'll be reality is because it'll compete with the GTR coming in '07.


I think it could become reality since the the G35 and the Z33 share the same plateform. Both Nissan and Infinity need to have a sports car of close to equal perfomance or they would shoot I fot off.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> I think it could become reality since the the G35 and the Z33 share the same plateform. Both Nissan and Infinity need to have a sports car of close to equal perfomance or they would shoot I fot off.


In that case I'd buy the 450Z because it'd be closer to the older GTR, at least in spirit.  The G35 is a bit large to be carrying the GTR legend, the 350Z is just about right..... And a 350Z sized car with AWD? Wow. Sounds like something we mighta had in the early 90s, 3000GT/Stealth RT style.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

MMM if we don’t run out of gas. Is this going to cost near as much as 911?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

holy crap all these concepts and they always send over poo


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

There are no plans for a V8 to be in a Z. I know that for a fact.


----------

